# Windows Vista RC3 ISO Image on to CD's?



## DvDaf (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey, I was wondering if anyone could troubleshoot or resolve my problem. I would appreciate it very much  

I'm currently a massive fan of the forthcoming 'Microsoft Windows Vista'. I've been a Beta Tester from Stage 1. 
Recently as most of you know, the RC1 Version has been released. I've currently have it installed on Both of my Laptops, and my Main Server. All of the systems have DVD-RW's and are able to boot the DVD Disk and install Windows Vista RC1 Successfully.

The other day for testing purposes, I build myself another system from old Parts. AMD-Athlon (1.1GHz), 512MB of Kingston PC133 Ram, 40GB Hard Drive at 7500RPM, CD-RW and onboard 64MB Graphics.

I'm very keen to test Vista on this System to test the performance and how it would cope and handle Vista, the only trouble is it requires a DVD-ROM drive to boot the disk. I really don't won’t to go to the trouble to remove another optical drive from another System, just to install Windows Vista on to the other.

I was considering if it's possible to break-up the .ISO image of Vista and put it on CD-R's instead of a DVD, and if it would be bootable.
If anyone knows a method and what software to use, I would be over the moon (literally). 

Thanks Again,
Daf


----------



## Nightrain (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey...I dont know if it is bootable, but i got a program called MSplit. Dont have a link off hand but its an old program, been around for years as far as i was told. I used it because i had a large file like yours on one computer but didnt have a dvd drive so i couldnt burn it to transfer it. and i wasnt about to go out and buy a transfer cable just to transfer one file. so i was told that this program worked to split apart any file into just about any size you could want. I broke it up, but the pieces on a flash drive and put them on the other computer one by one...put the program on the other computer and from there put all the pieces back together seemlessly. I do not know if it makes bootable cd's but it definitely would be something to check out...worked great otherwise


----------



## loque (Sep 27, 2006)

I've never seen something that would let you split a large ISO onto CD-Rs and then let you boot it and install Windows.  Windows would expect to find all its files on the same disc, which they obviously wouldn't be if they were spanned over several CD-Rs.

It would probably be less hassle to just take out a DVD-ROM from the other systems in my opinion.

And running Vista as your primary OS on a server? You're a better man than I am.


----------



## Dr Studly (Sep 27, 2006)

i have a question also... and it is a very simalare question as his so its not like i'm hijacking his thread... wouold it be possible to do what he wants to do with microsoft office 2007 beta?


----------



## DvDaf (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks Guys for your suggestions, I shall 'try' that MSplit. Although I have a feeling it won't boot. 

To be honest, i'm just beeing a lazy sod trying to cut corners. I'll just get a screwdriver and remove the DVD-ROM drive, and then replace it in the other system.  

I'm currently running the Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprize as a Primary, with the Vista RC1 as a Secondary on a slave hard drive. Thanks for reminding me though, I have to make a back-up asap encase something happens. You never know with Vista  

Ciao
Daf


----------



## Norman (Oct 14, 2006)

There is one really easy way to do what you want to, but you will have to have an installed copy of windows on the system you put together.

Install Daemon Tools (a freeware virtual CD/DVD drive) and mount the Vista ISO image from within windows. After it is mounted, the install/check compatibility dialogue box should pop up.

You can also try to run setup.exe from a DVD drive that is shared over your network, just make sure that you cancel the setup on the computer that owns the drive first.


----------

